# Classical Gas, Guitar song



## Noxx (Mar 15, 2008)

Please, take some time to watch this video and relax 8) 
You won't regret it  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=IPK1fAAQzRQ


----------



## junkelly (Mar 15, 2008)

Good job, Noxx.

Check out versions by Tommy Emmanuel. He takes some creative liberties, but it's pretty impressive. He substitutes some harmonics, which can be done without straying too far from the original.

I've been struggling with this song for _years_. You do better than me. Keep it up.

-junkelly


----------



## Noxx (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes, Tommy Emmanuel's version is my favourite. He is soooo talented !

I won't stop playing guitar until I can play like him  Which means I will never stop lol.

Thanks for the comment


----------



## Froggy (Mar 16, 2008)

Wish I could play, nice job..... The other night I flipped on the tube and was hypnotized by some old clips of Stevie Ray V. Playing,,, freaking unbealivable how he gets his fingers to move like that....And the passion involved to play that way..Which was more than likely drug induced on his part.... I once knew a pro bowler who could only play great when he was high on coke, no kidding, he sucked sober! Btw Noxx, pretty cool new avatar!


----------



## Noxx (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Froggy !

This is the last pic I have of my furnace before the heating element melted lol...


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Mar 16, 2008)

Great play. How long did it took to learn to play a guitar,Noxx?


----------



## Froggy (Mar 18, 2008)

Noxx, it looks like a toaster on steroids! great for heating round bagels..


----------



## Arcani (Mar 18, 2008)

nice


----------

